# Personal Link for a Premier Member



## disco (Nov 14, 2013)

I am a Premier Member and my old, failing memory has a faded recollection of being allowed to put a link to a personal webpage in our tag line for our posts. Am I correct or is the grey matter failing me again?

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2013)

Here you go Sir...JJ

*So as it stands now.. here are the Premier Membership perks (the stuff that regular members do not get):*

Place commercial or personal links in signature area
Turn off the ads
Modify the Custom User Title
To modify your custom user title just go to "My Profile" at the top of the page and then click on "Edit Community Profile" button. You will see the custom user title field just to the right of your picture.

[h2]Notice:[/h2]
If you are NOT a premier member, please do not place off-site links in your signature. This is something special that we offer to the premier members. If you see someone using an off-site link in their signature area and they are not premier members, feel free to let a moderator or admin know and we will check it out and kindly ask them to remove it.


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here you go Sir...JJ
> 
> *So as it stands now.. here are the Premier Membership perks (the stuff that regular members do not get):*
> 
> ...


Thanks, JJ. Your kindness is only surpassed by wisdom.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2013)

Awww, Thanks...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------

